# Heading to Pickins



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am planning on heading out to Ft. Pickins pier Friday night through Saturday morning. My main intention is to catch a nice shark to take home (caught a 4' blacktip Thursday night) and I want to work some magic on the Spanish come sunrise. My question is this. What sort of rig/bait should I use for hopes of a larger shark? I have been using a 3' wire braid leader with a 6' 120# shock line attached to 50# mono with a 5 oz sliding weight at the top of the shock line. Does anyone have any modifications to this that might help me catch a bigger or different type of shark? BTW, I haven't lost any yet, just wanting to improve my chances at something bigger.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

How much line do you have on your spool? What reel are you using? How far are you able to get your bait out?


----------



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not exactly sure how much line I have on my spool, but the reel is a Penn 310 GTi. And as for how far, simply as far as I can cast it out. I am not looking for anything massive because I do not have the gear to hold that but I wouldn't mind something in the 100lb range.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I think that your present rig should be plenty to haul in one over a hundred pounds! The disclaimer is the assumption that your reel has enough 50 lb. test to handle a couple of good runs. As long as you don't get spooled, you should be fine.

Bait - A large piece of bonita, a big slab of ladyfish or bluefish or a nice hefty piece of stingray wing. If he's out there feeding, he'll take it.


----------



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

I appreciate your help. I know there is at least 150yds on the spool. And I have caught a couple on ladyfish and the biggest on just the head of a bluefish. Is there a good place around to crab some fresh bonita?


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Mullet will work well for bait as well.

:thumbsup:


----------

